# Pure Kush Porn



## wilsonlab (Sep 9, 2013)

This is the best kush that has ever found its way into my grinder. The strain is Pure Kush, grower unknown. It smokes just as well as it looks!!


----------



## wilsonlab (Sep 9, 2013)

Some of the trichomes are monsterous!


----------



## goblyn (Sep 9, 2013)

Pure Kush is a Greenhouse Seeds strain I believe. (dont hate me if they stole that one too).


but that is one of the hairiest bud pics I have ever seen!


----------

